# Multiloisirs Distribution - Cuinchy, France



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

I have booked my motorhome in for its annual checks at:
Multiloisirs Distribution, Cuinchy nr Bethune (Pas-de-Calais).
Does anyone have any experience of these people, because its much cheaper (100 Euros) than UK people, and its nearer to me in SE England (happen to have a freebie ferry crossing too!).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Should be ok, but to ask if they are ok after booking your vehicle in for service seems to be the wrong way round to me.


Maybe you will report back for other members reference.
Dave p


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Should be ok, but to ask if they are ok after booking your vehicle in for service seems to be the wrong way round to me.
> 
> Maybe you will report back for other members reference.
> Dave p


Trailblazing, just wanted to make sure I hadn't shot myself in the foot!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you have shot yourself in the foot at least you will have another to go at. :lol: 

Best wishes

dave p


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer annual checks*

Reporting back on my recent trip to northern France for the annual checks.
Found Kevin at Multiloisirs Distribution in Quinchy to be very helpful and knowledgeable, the whole thing took about a hour and a half, service book stamped and my 100 Euros paid. Looked around some nice new Hymers while I was there, as there are none of the comforts that you get in the UK while you are waiting, no comfy chairs, free tea or coffee etc but I would much rather pay 100 Euros than have free coffee and pay £250!!
The whole experience was a winner, excellent P & O service on the crossing, very nice free Aire at Saint Venant, a couple of good stops at France Passion sites, even drove passed a Veterinaire and dropped in on the off chance for our choc labrador Pets Passport stuff, 5 minutes later and 50 Euros poorer (what a nerve), all done.
I think I will be dropping by Multiloisirs on a regular basis.


----------

